# Lets see them fall garden pictures



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Good start on mine here in pearland.broccoli,multiplying onions,florida broadleaf mustard,oregon2 snow peas,radishes and danvers halflong carrots planted today

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

hk said:


> Good start on mine here in pearland.broccoli,multiplying onions,florida broadleaf mustard,oregon2 snow peas,radishes and danvers halflong carrots planted today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk



















Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Hear you go HK:

Peppers of all kinds, broc, aspabroc, three kinds of cabbage, brussels, watermelon radish (huge), beets, carrots, kale, white radish, annabell radish, red radish, three tomatoe plants still producing, all flanked by cover crops of Austrian peas, crimson clover, turnips, and elbon rye. Waiting on 1015 onion sets.

New this fall are the aspabroc which is a hybrid broc cross from Park seeds and the watermelon radish which grows to huge sizes... seeds given by a friend. I like to stagger plant the broc and cabbage to provide continuous food most of the winter. 

In between gardening, the fall flounder run is starting and Tilapia harvesting is in full swing in the ponds. Great time of year.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> and Tilapia harvesting is in full swing in the ponds. Great time of year.


How much do your tilapia weigh when you harvest them? I'm hoping mine get to a good size before it gets too cold outside.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The largest one pictured was 4 lbs 3.25 oz. on certified scales. Filed for state record. 

Average is probably about 2.5 pounds. I have raised them to 5 pounds in the past before the cool water gets them.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> The largest one pictured was 4 lbs 3.25 oz. on certified scales. Filed for state record.
> 
> Average is probably about 2.5 pounds. I have raised them to 5 pounds in the past before the cool water gets them.


I guess I need to feed them more. They've been growing since May and are barely a pound. I try to feed them morning and night. If I want a third feeding I'll have to put in an automatic feeder.


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Sweet garden and fish pictures.I would love to have that much garden space.For now I just do what I can in my backyard in the city.I hope to one day have a bigger garden in the country.Looks like you are living the dream.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

We have our 45x25 garden planted. This rain and cooler temps should help get things growing. Cabbage Broccoli califlower. Brussel sprouts red cabbage spinage greens and carrots


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

hk said:


> .....I would love to have that much garden space.For now I just do what I can in my backyard in the city....


Large or small or in between its all good. You are doing great and it should produce a lot of fine eating veggies. That's what its all about!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

hk said:


> ...oregon2 snow peas...


hk, I meant to try some snow peas this year but forgot...thanks for the reminder, but may be too late for me here.


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Not to late to plant oregon 2 peas.I have had great luck with the oregon2peas most years.Give them a small fence or trellis to grow on and they do good most years.I eat them when they are about 2 inches and still flat.After several weeks of picking ,when they start to slow down I let them grow to maturity and get all of the peas I need for the next years garden.I have a friend who sells them for 5 . dollars apound at the farmers market in houston and cannot grow enough for the demand.He usually sells 30 pounds or more a week .He sells out every week and makes a nice amount of money over the fall/winter season.I eat all I can and give the rest away to my parents and friends.Love eating those fresh vegetables.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Meadowlark, do you direct seed your asparabroc or raise transplants?

I have seed but haven't yet planted it.

Also, what did you use to catch your tilapia on? Mine overwinter but I don't feed the ( 8 acre lake). 
I have a friend that catches them on canned corn when he feeds his in a small pond. .

I raise sugar snap peas, wife loves eating them raw.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Nothing too fancy, but I enjoy it nonetheless









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Meadowlark, do you direct seed your asparabroc or raise transplants?
> 
> I have seed but haven't yet planted it.
> 
> ...


RFA,

I direct seeded them....seed from Parks Seed. I'm anxious to see what they produce. A small seed package produced 8 plants which should be enough to see if we like it.

I like to catch Tilapia on flys...nymphs seem to work best. When the grandkids come out, they use plain old red worms very successfully.

You must have some whoppers in there if they overwinter.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I live on an island

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

It does not matter big or small.Find a spot with good sun and enjoy the growing and eating.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaLady (Oct 21, 2017)

Can anyone give me advice on how to begin gardening? I live in jax Florida. Sorry to hijack but idk where to post. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome Aqualady...check out the pictures, worth a thousand words, on this thread. 

The main thing is just get started. Plant what you like, learn as you go. Your location should be great for cool season crops which you can start today. Start small and expand learning as you go. 

Good list of cool season types on this thread to get started. I'd recommend you start with plants of your choice and then try direct seeding. 

Good dirt, sunshine, and water and go from there.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Looking great (gardens and fish!). Health (or lack of it about got me shut down other than few of my black pots--broc, lettuce, carrots. But it is what it is.


----------



## AquaLady (Oct 21, 2017)

Meadowlark said:


> Welcome Aqualady...check out the pictures, worth a thousand words, on this thread.
> 
> The main thing is just get started. Plant what you like, learn as you go. Your location should be great for cool season crops which you can start today. Start small and expand learning as you go.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

AquaLady said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Dang I need to get to work on my winter garden!!

Sent from my QTASUN1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I need to get to work!!

Sent from my QTASUN1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

AquaLady said:


> Can anyone give me advice on how to begin gardening? I live in jax Florida. Sorry to hijack but idk where to post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


If you have very limited space you might want to look at Earth Boxes for a start. They are very easy to setup and maintain and can produce very well.


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Winter solstice garden update. All the snow peas ,lieutenant broccoli ,florida broadleaf,radishes and chive onions I can eat and give away.Danvers half long carrots doing great ,but are still several weeks from anykind of harvest.Good fall garden for me this year.Hope all had the same luck. dec.8th snow.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

trying to loadpictures






























Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

hk-is that the "lieutenant" broc? Had never heard of it but looks good, how does it eat?


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

jm423 said:


> hk-is that the "lieutenant" broc? Had never heard of it but looks good, how does it eat?


yes it is .it has made some big heads and is pretty good.I grew it because it is all I could find when I was ready to plant.Will probably start celebrese from seeds next year.It is my favorite ,but cant hardly find the plants anymore .

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------

